# Anyone do 55w hid's in intensifier lights



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking to do hid's in my fisher headlights. My truck has 55w 6000 with relay kit. Do i need the slim ballasts? Does the relay kit go inside the headlight too and then get power from the positive and negative cable on the plow motor? What brands are you using? I'm using retro solutions in my 06 f350. Clear install pics would be great.


----------



## ScustomAuto (Sep 13, 2012)

I've done them before. The ones I install use slim ballasts and I hid them in the back of the housing. I had to stuff the relay harness in there too. I did run a ground wire to the motor only because these were negative switched headlights anyway. It was pretty much plug and play. The ones I used didn't actually have two separate bulbs, but rather, one bulb that moved in and out depending on high/low beam. My client got them from hidkits.net I think. Its not very complicated, just more of a pain trying to stuff everything in the housing and getting the cover back on. Another fun thing to do is to hide Whelen Vertex LED strobes in the parking light portion of the headlight. Those I end up wiring on a separate grill plug but they look really cool. 

Every install I've done I get complaints that the white lights reflect off the snow too much. The whiter/bluer the light, the more it lights up the snow. For plowing, the yellower the light the better it lights up the road.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

What have you done before in terms of light? 6000? 5500? 4300? The relay harness, where did you attach the positive, where the positive cable meets the motor?


----------



## Santry426 (Nov 18, 2009)

Interested in this also...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Why not just get a 20" led light bar dual row?
Mount that on there. Plus it's got a five year warranty 
http://www.rigidindustries.com/product-p/eseries20.htm


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't have any input on the HIDs but I ran my Intensifires on relays with switchable dual burn. Lighting performance was fantastic with the stock H13. The focus is so sharp I could see a small dim line between the high and low beam. If I had kept the truck I would have fooled around with some amber and/or 100w bulbs.


----------

